

How privacy advocates shined light on the NSA’s unconstitutional surveillance - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/22/heres-how-privacy-advocates-shined-light-on-the-nsas-unconstitutional-surveillance/?tid=rssfeed

======
ajays
It's a shame that the EFF had to fight so hard to get the opinions. What is
really telling is that the Obama Administration delayed the release till after
the FAA was passed and signed.... and then released a completely redacted
version. So much for "most transparent administration in history", eh? Just
read this and laugh:
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/TransparencyandOp...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/TransparencyandOpenGovernment)

~~~
betterunix
_In a small, secret room in the White House_

Obama: It would be great if I could actually live up to my promise about
transparency, but the NSA knows about that I affair I had last year.

Adviser #1: What if we got someone to "leak" the information, and then just
bumbled around like idiots trying to "catch" the guy?

Adviser #2: Better make sure he is well taken care of, but by a country we can
always blame. How about Russia? They owe us for those spies we caught and sent
back to them a few years ago, and anyway Putin always wants to look like he is
taking a stand against us.

Adviser #1: Good idea! Let's find out which low-level guys at the NSA can be
trusted to keep their mouths shut.

Obama: I like it. I bet those Wikileaks assholes would gobble this crap up.
Get Kerry on the line, tell him to get ready to look like a buffoon this
summer...

------
mmhd
Sigh. So what? The gov will do whatever they want to whomever they want. Bills
and rights be damned.

~~~
epistasis
This is a completely self-defeating attitude, that gets a person nowhere and
gets in the way of other people.

It's also simply not true, as shown by the change evidenced by the very
release of these court documents, in this very article.

Be wary of those that publicly express premature defeat. It's a poisonous
attitude.

Edit: the only reason to respond to a troll like this is that the bad attitude
is infectious.

~~~
mmhd
Cute.

~~~
davidw
> Cute.

"Lead, follow, or get the fuck out of the way"

~~~
mmhd
Give it a rest, Guy.

